# 2007 calendar not showing up



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Why won't the new year calendar update? It's stuck on Dec. 2006. When I go to click on January 2007, it goes right back to 2006. What's up with that?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, that'll be taken care of.....do you believe how many people were born on January 1st?  That's amazint!!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2007)

Think it was only programmed to go to 2006. I'll send a note to Andy and Ben to get it updated. Thanks for the notice.

Edit: I think I fixed it. Does everyone now see Jan 1, 2007?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you Alix, it works just fine now.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 1, 2007)

My birthday is not showing on the calendar.  Is there something I have to do??  No biggie, just wondering


----------



## MJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> My birthday is not showing on the calendar. Is there something I have to do?? No biggie, just wondering


You need to change your privacy settings in your user CP to dislpay age AND date of birth.

CLICK HERE


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 2, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> You need to change your privacy settings in your user CP to dislpay age AND date of birth.
> 
> CLICK HERE


 
I figured it had something to do with that!!
 
Thanks a bunch!!


----------

